# brad and jen and bennifer again????



## winston churchi

I was flipping through the channels and the whole world must be out of control.

No, not the recent tragedy of the tsunami.....

This endless chat - on the split between two of Hollywoods most vain actors...the very same duo that harrassed one of the Bush daughters....
So I cry...How tragic it must be to learn such a couple worthy to be called royal - (pain in the asses) should go separate ways after four (I think the story was they got married in 2000 and before you ask, yes I ended up watching one of these shows because I was waiting for something else)
long years of marital bliss....I think we should join hands and pray now....


Speaking of Hollywood vanity - what is up with Ben Affleck? Once upon a time he was briefly considered an actor - sometime after Kevin Smith but before that brutal movie with Willis....perhaps covering a total of six mos. of his endlessly annoying career of leaching...That is entertaining - to watch a hasbeen who was a 'been' for a short short time grasping to on to anything just to be in the paper....how sad.

I just thought I would share this Hollywood news.


----------



## Johnney

yeah its a shame that real nes takes a back seat to the splitting up and getting together to hollywierd people.  kind of sickening that the media thinks we'd like to see that more than once.


----------



## Joz

winston churchi said:
			
		

> I was flipping through the channels and the whole world must be out of control.
> 
> No, not the recent tragedy of the tsunami.....


 Don't you realize this is SAD?  We don't want to have to deal with tragedy.  It's more comforting to find out that these people we deem worthy of our attention aren't much different than the rest of us.  They just get bigger paychecks.  As I've said before, MM is from a well-known family.  Yes, a Hollyweird one.  But when you picture on of them sitting on the porcelain throne with a bad case of the flu, it sort puts them on the same level as the rest of us.




> Speaking of Hollywood vanity - what is up with Ben Affleck?


Seems he got most of his notority from his relationship with the _grand_ Ms. J Lo and her 6.1 carat pink diamond ring.  Now once again, 5 months into a new relationship, he's suppose to be ready to propose (possibly over the holidays) to the new Ms. Jen....Jennifer Garner.  I think he ought to take a little more time with the ladies.  Might actually get to know them first.


----------



## Johnney

its worse than a freaking soap opera!


----------



## 5stringJeff

So maybe now I have a chance with Jennifer Aniston...?


----------



## Johnney

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> So maybe now I have a chance with Jennifer Aniston...?


were rootin for ya!


----------



## Joz

And one more.  If i pick up or receive another one of my woman's magazines with Jessica Simpson in it I'm going to puke.  I don't know where she came from but I wish she'd go back.  And, I found out that her hubby is from Cincy.  He announced that he would like to be Mayor of Cincy but Jessica says, "there isn't enough _good shopping_ here".  How can a man not love that kind of support from his wife.


----------



## manu1959

why brad left:

two words angelina jolie (are however you sepll it)

and and george clooney as your wing man will get you in a lot of trouble


----------



## no1tovote4

Joz said:
			
		

> And one more.  If i pick up or receive another one of my woman's magazines with Jessica Simpson in it I'm going to puke.  I don't know where she came from but I wish she'd go back.  And, I found out that her hubby is from Cincy.  He announced that he would like to be Mayor of Cincy but Jessica says, "there isn't enough _good shopping_ here".  How can a man not love that kind of support from his wife.




She is also the one that was shocked to find out the Tuna wasn't made of Chicken.  She took "Chicken of the Sea" a little too literally.

:rotflmao:


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> She is also the one that was shocked to find out the Tuna wasn't made of Chicken.  She took "Chicken of the Sea" a little too literally.
> 
> :rotflmao:




dumb and hot....just the way i like em


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> why brad left:
> 
> two words angelina jolie (are however you sepll it)




That's reason enough for me.  I would leave Jennifer for Jolie any day.


----------



## manu1959

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> That's reason enough for me.  I would leave Jennifer for Jolie any day.



why give one up?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> So maybe now I have a chance with Jennifer Aniston...?


Get in line bud....


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Get in line bud....



uhhhhh i am here for the gang bang


----------



## no1tovote4

manu1959 said:
			
		

> why give one up?




Now that would be an even better choice!


----------



## Joz

Hey, up all your asses.        Aniston beats Jolie, hands down.  Jolie is rough looking; love seeing her in an evening gown & a tattoo.  And,  I like full lips but she looks like someone punched her.  Bottom line, I don't like her.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Joz said:
			
		

> Hey, up all your asses.        Aniston beats Jolie, hands down.  Jolie is rough looking; love seeing her in an evening gown & a tattoo.  And,  I like full lips but she looks like someone punched her.  Bottom line, I don't like her.


I'd do em both again.....
If I had to.


----------



## Joz

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'd do em both again.....
> If I had to.


You're too kind.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Joz said:
			
		

> You're too kind.


ya well...
They both wanted me to stay that night but 
Faith Hill wouldn't stop calling my cell.


----------



## Joz

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> ya well...
> They both wanted me to stay that night but
> Faith Hill wouldn't stop calling my cell.


Damn her!


----------



## no1tovote4

Joz said:
			
		

> Hey, up all your asses.        Aniston beats Jolie, hands down.  Jolie is rough looking; love seeing her in an evening gown & a tattoo.  And,  I like full lips but she looks like someone punched her.  Bottom line, I don't like her.




She got that gritty dirty look that makes you think KINKSTER!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> She got that gritty dirty look that makes you think KINKSTER!


You know who else kinda has that?
Michelle Rodriguez - The Fast and the Furious, Girlfight, Resident Evil.


----------



## Joz

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You know who else kinda has that?
> Michelle Rodriguez - The Fast and the Furious, Girlfight, Resident Evil.


Had the movie, didn't get to it.  Can't compare.  You guys go ahead without me. tho'.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Joz said:
			
		

> Had the movie, didn't get to it.  Can't compare.  You guys go ahead without me. tho'.


Which one, there were three movies I listed.


----------



## no1tovote4

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You know who else kinda has that?
> Michelle Rodriguez - The Fast and the Furious, Girlfight, Resident Evil.




What about the girl in the Fifth Element?

WootWoo!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> What about the girl in the Fifth Element?
> 
> WootWoo!


Ya she's hot too, also in Resident Evil...


----------



## Joz

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Which one, there were three movies I listed.


Sorry.  I haven't seen any of them but I was referring to Resident Evil.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Joz said:
			
		

> Sorry.  I haven't seen any of them but I was referring to Resident Evil.


Good movie with hot chicks...


----------



## Joz

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> What about the girl in the Fifth Element?
> 
> WootWoo!


You mean Milla.  She has no boobs and big lips, too.  But I have seen her in some of the magazine ads where she is sexy.


----------



## no1tovote4

Joz said:
			
		

> You mean Milla.  She has no boobs and big lips, too.  But I have seen her in some of the magazine ads where she is sexy.




Boobs are not the only thing that make a woman.  She has fantastic legs, a great figure, athletic ability, and in that particular movie Red Hair!


----------



## 5stringJeff

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> That's reason enough for me.  I would leave Jennifer for Jolie any day.



For a "friend with benefits," I would take Angelina, hands down.

For a wife, I would take Jennifer, hands down.


----------



## dmp

Sexy is, as sexy does.  Some of the sexiest women I've encountered have FELT sexy...they oozed passion, figuratively...The sexiest of women aren't necessarily the most beautiful/perfect.


----------



## 5stringJeff

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Sexy is, as sexy does.  Some of the sexiest women I've encountered have FELT sexy...they oozed passion, figuratively...The sexiest of women aren't necessarily the most beautiful/perfect.



I totally agree.  i remember seeing some women in the clubs (back in the day) who weren't particularly sexy, but they handled themsleves like they were supermodels whom every guy wanted to lay down.  They were a lot sexier than some of the other girls in those clubs who could have actually been supermodels.


----------



## Joz

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Boobs are not the only thing that make a woman.


 I agree.  Even tho' there are preferences, it seems tho', that the bulk of society feels this attribute, being of substantial size, to be a great necessity. In other words, big boobs rule.   





> She has fantastic legs, a great figure, athletic ability


  Yes, her legs are beautiful.  There use to be a singer/dancer named Joey Heatherton who had beautiful legs in those go-go boots.  Not an easy thing to achieve.  Juliet Prowse is another leggy one, as is the famed Betty Grable.  But then, most dancers have beautiful legs.





> and in that particular movie Red Hair!


And watch what you say about red hair.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Joz said:
			
		

> I agree.  Even tho' there are preferences, it seems tho', that the bulk of society feels this attribute, being of substantial size, to be a great necessity. In other words, big boobs rule.     Yes, her legs are beautiful.  There use to be a singer/dancer named Joey Heatherton who had beautiful legs in those go-go boots.  Not an easy thing to achieve.  Juliet Prowse is another leggy one, as is the famed Betty Grable.  But then, most dancers have beautiful legs.And watch what you say about red hair.


Not really big, but nice boobs...
Nice boobs are a bonus.


----------



## Joz

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Not really big, but nice boobs...
> Nice boobs are a bonus.


So, what do you consider nice?  See, I was raised in a 'boob' family.  Tho' you can tell I have boobs, I'm a far cry from mooing.  Seems my brother is 'the bigger the better' kind of guy.

I use to go to boarding school with a girl by the name of Karen.  She would walk to the shower with a towel wrapped around her.  After her shower she would walk back to her room, with the towel wrapped around her head.  She had the most beautiful breasts.  Guess she knew it.  Saw her at a reunion several years back.  She was as wide as she was tall.  Satisfaction, indeed.


----------



## dmp

Joz said:
			
		

> So, what do you consider nice?  See, I was raised in a 'boob' family.  Tho' you can tell I have boobs, I'm a far cry from mooing.  Seems my brother is 'the bigger the better' kind of guy.




Nice boobs have smaller-sized areolas...perky nipples - they are full, not too close to the collar bone, not too saggy - they have a full, or slightly over-stuffed appearance.


----------



## no1tovote4

Joz said:
			
		

> So, what do you consider nice?  See, I was raised in a 'boob' family.  Tho' you can tell I have boobs, I'm a far cry from mooing.  Seems my brother is 'the bigger the better' kind of guy.
> 
> I use to go to boarding school with a girl by the name of Karen.  She would walk to the shower with a towel wrapped around her.  After her shower she would walk back to her room, with the towel wrapped around her head.  She had the most beautiful breasts.  Guess she knew it.  Saw her at a reunion several years back.  She was as wide as she was tall.  Satisfaction, indeed.




Good boobs are proportional to the body.  Too big is unattractive.  The nipples are nicely formed and defined as well as a good barometer as to the mood of the owner.


----------



## no1tovote4

Joz said:
			
		

> And watch what you say about red hair.




I love Red Hair.  I have always been attracted to women with Red Hair.


----------



## 5stringJeff

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Good boobs are proportional to the body.  Too big is unattractive.  The nipples are nicely formed and defined as well as a good barometer as to the mood of the owner.



This conversation about boobs is getting me all hot and bothered... :wank:


----------



## Joz

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Good boobs are proportional to the body.  Too big is unattractive.


  So you guys are saying that you wouldn't 'be' with a woman whose boobs aren't in proprtion to her body?  I mean, what happens when you guys put the moves on a woman, get back to the room, and when they undressing begins, those 'boob's come off with the bra & you're standing there with someone who looks like a 12 year old boy?  





> The nipples are ....a good barometer as to the mood of the owner.


Ha. ha.


----------



## Joz

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I love Red Hair.  I have always been attracted to women with Red Hair.


So, can we all assume your wife is a red-head?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Joz said:
			
		

> So you guys are saying that you wouldn't 'be' with a woman whose boobs aren't in proprtion to her body?  I mean, what happens when you guys put the moves on a woman, get back to the room, and when they undressing begins, those 'boob's come off with the bra & you're standing there with someone who looks like a 12 year old boy?  Ha. ha.


Nahh, We're just saying what we like.....Not what we'll take.


----------



## dmp

Joz said:
			
		

> So you guys are saying that you wouldn't 'be' with a woman whose boobs aren't in proprtion to her body?



No - you are 'saying' that ... we're answering your questions about 'what is sexy' and 'what do nice boobs look like'


----------



## 5stringJeff

Joz said:
			
		

> So you guys are saying that you wouldn't 'be' with a woman whose boobs aren't in proprtion to her body?  I mean, what happens when you guys put the moves on a woman, get back to the room, and when they undressing begins, those 'boob's come off with the bra & you're standing there with someone who looks like a 12 year old boy?



$4,000 will buy a nice set...


----------



## dmp

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> $4,000 will buy a nice set...



$3700 works too


----------



## no1tovote4

Joz said:
			
		

> So, can we all assume your wife is a red-head?






Unfortunately no.  She is brunette.

Physical attraction is not the best measure of a wife, it is only one important piece of the whole pie.


----------



## Joz

-=d=- said:
			
		

> No - you are 'saying' that ... we're answering your questions about 'what is sexy' and 'what do nice boobs look like'


No, I was asking.


----------



## Joz

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> $4,000 will buy a nice set...


This is true.  I know a woman who is well into her 50's who just had a boob job.  She's been married to & only with the same man, and they were sweethearts in highschool.  Why now would she get boobs?  Someone told me they think there might be another interested party.


----------



## no1tovote4

Joz said:
			
		

> This is true.  I know a woman who is well into her 50's who just had a boob job.  She's been married to & only with the same man, and they were sweethearts in highschool.  Why now would she get boobs?  Someone told me they think there might be another interested party.




Maybe she just wanted to feel better about herself...  

Or maybe the bedroom was getting a little too comfortable.


----------



## Joz

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately no.  She is brunette.


   There are ways to remedy that. 
To celebrate the New Year, I went brown, with red highlights. Tho't maybe the change from really red would do me good ....& MM would think he had a different woman!  



> Physical attraction is not the best measure of a wife, it is only one important piece of the whole pie.


Same goes for a husband.  But I think woman know this from a very early age.  Men have to figure it out.


----------



## 5stringJeff

Joz said:
			
		

> This is true.  I know a woman who is well into her 50's who just had a boob job.  She's been married to & only with the same man, and they were sweethearts in highschool.  Why now would she get boobs?  Someone told me they think there might be another interested party.



My wife wants to get them.  Her boobs (A-cups, if that) have been a major source of self-doubt for her for all of her life.  So she wants to fix that.  They are more for her than they are for me... though I'm not going to complain!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> My wife wants to get them.  Her boobs (A-cups, if that) have been a major source of self-doubt for her for all of her life.  So she wants to fix that.  They are more for her than they are for me... though I'm not going to complain!


That's the one thing I wouldn't complain about spending money on.
Although I'm happy with her c cup


----------



## Joz

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> My wife wants to get them.  Her boobs (A-cups, if that) have been a major source of self-doubt for her for all of her life.  So she wants to fix that.  They are more for her than they are for me... though I'm not going to complain!


See what I mean?  See how a woman feels she has to undergo surgery because she has boobs that 'don't measure up'?  And we get it, too, if our hips are a little too wide or our stomachs aren't quite flat enough.  Someone is always reminding us that we aren't quite up to that standard of perfection, published in a magazine or posted on a message board.  

I doubt if too may of you guys ever look in a mirror and wonder how your butt looks in your jeans, or wonder if someone will comment about the outfit you decided to wear to some gathering.


----------



## Joz

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Maybe she just wanted to feel better about herself...


So why not do it _years_ ago.  Why now?



> Or maybe the bedroom was getting a little too comfortable.


And maybe there isn't much activity there at all.  Maybe it's elsewhere.


----------



## 5stringJeff

Joz said:
			
		

> See what I mean?  See how a woman feels she has to undergo surgery because she has boobs that 'don't measure up'?



Most of the pressures she had were from other _women_ in her life.  She sure never got any small boob comments from me.


----------



## no1tovote4

Joz said:
			
		

> So why not do it _years_ ago.  Why now?



Now she has the expendable income to waste on cosmetic procedures.



> And maybe there isn't much activity there at all.  Maybe it's elsewhere.



Right, but maybe she got the boobs because she wanted the activity to increase there rather than to attempt to find it elsewhere.

Just as a man may get Viagra in order to make his wife happier rather than his mistress.


----------



## dmp

Joz said:
			
		

> See what I mean?  See how a woman feels she has to undergo surgery because she has boobs that 'don't measure up'?  And we get it, too, if our hips are a little too wide or our stomachs aren't quite flat enough.  Someone is always reminding us that we aren't quite up to that standard of perfection, published in a magazine or posted on a message board.
> 
> I doubt if too may of you guys ever look in a mirror and wonder how your butt looks in your jeans, or wonder if someone will comment about the outfit you decided to wear to some gathering.




I sort of resent your mirror comments.  EVERY TIME I get dressed I look in two mirrors to make sure the clothes compliment eachother, and my body type.    I LOVE when ppl say 'Hey! You look nice!'.  


It's as if you place the blame of women's insecuirities entirely upon MEN.   Ask any little girl what she wants to be when she grows up? A woman.  Ask the average kid how they know a woman from a man?  Breasts.  Breasts are the easiest factor to use when determining femininity.  A woman with breasts - larger than a man's - symbolizes motherhood...nurture...and the like.   How does one become a mother?  Sex.  Thus, breasts are sexy.    I think you may have body issues you don't want to take the blame for.  A person's body image is entirely up to THEM...not society, no matter WHAT shows on the WB tell us. 

The, uh, BOTTOM, line is, if your ass is too big, don't hate people for noticing - either go on a diet, or learn to live with it.  My ass is HUGE...I'm not blaming women for my insercurity over my 'birthin' hips'.


----------



## Joz

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Most of the pressures she had were from other _women_ in her life.


Yes, we women are 'johnny on the spot' to remind an other that she is inferior in  some way.  They are petty women who delight in such behavior.  Somehow they think it makes them look better.  Women can be vile creatures.  





> She sure never got any small boob comments from me.


I would hope not.  I've seen too many times a man attach himself to some woman & then publicly  embarrass her by announcing that she doesn't have enough of the parts he likes.  Just saw that the other day about a man wanting his wife to have a larger butt.   Like No1 said, physicalness isn't the reason to choose someone for marriage but it is an important part.  I can't help wonder why a man would marry a woman that doesn't sexually excite him.  If a man likes big boobs or a round butt, why would he look at someone that doesn't have these?


----------



## dmp

Joz said:
			
		

> So why not do it _years_ ago.  Why now?




...instead of asking HER, or any other woman, it's easier to speculate "It must be the fault of MEN for making her feel bad..."

Ya know what?  Even my WIFE likes tits...she does.  When she sees a hot-but-flat woman, she has said 'geesh...if that woman had breasts...she'd be a 10.' 

It's not WRONG to want to feel sexy...I sure as shit wish *I* felt sexy.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I sort of resent your mirror comments.  EVERY TIME I get dressed I look in two mirrors to make sure the clothes compliment eachother, and my body type.    I LOVE when ppl say 'Hey! You look nice!'.
> 
> 
> It's as if you place the blame of women's insecuirities entirely upon MEN.   Ask any little girl what she wants to be when she grows up? A woman.  Ask the average kid how they know a woman from a man?  Breasts.  Breasts are the easiest factor to use when determining femininity.  A woman with breasts - larger than a man's - symbolizes motherhood...nurture...and the like.   How does one become a mother?  Sex.  Thus, breasts are sexy.    I think you may have body issues you don't want to take the blame for.  A person's body image is entirely up to THEM...not society, no matter WHAT shows on the WB tell us.
> 
> The, uh, BOTTOM, line is, if your ass is too big, don't hate people for noticing - either go on a diet, or learn to live with it.  My ass is HUGE...I'm not blaming women for my insercurity over my 'birthin' hips'.


D once also said that he had a nice set of Moobies...


----------



## dmp

Joz said:
			
		

> I can't help wonder why a man would marry a woman that doesn't sexually excite him.  If a man likes big boobs or a round butt, why would he look at someone that doesn't have these?




maybe they get married because in spite of them not being physically perfect, they have decided to love one-another, regardless?

Perhaps? 

...and remember....tastes change.


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> D once also said that he had a nice set of Moobies...




They aren't that nice.   too much hair.


----------



## no1tovote4

-=d=- said:
			
		

> They aren't that nice.   too much hair.




I once had somebody ask me about a treasure line.  I looked at them with a blank expression, not because I don't know what it is but because I don't have a line the whole fricken front of me is hairy.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> They aren't that nice.   too much hair.


Eeeww, Hairy nipples...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I once had somebody ask me about a treasure line.  I looked at them with a blank expression, not because I don't know what it is but because I don't have a line the whole fricken front of me is hairy.


Ahhh the ole treasure trail....


----------



## Joz

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I sort of resent your mirror comments.


I apologize.  I meant no harm.


> It's as if you place the blame of women's insecuirities entirely upon MEN.


 I was not.  You've misunderstood me.  Woman judge each other quite cruelly.  Most men love a woman that is good & kind and a support to him.  One who truly loves & appreciates him... just as he is...without trying to change him into something _she thinks he should be_.  Not because she has big boobs or long legs. 





> breasts are sexy.


Yes they are.  But the size should not subtract from that fact.





> I think you may have body issues you don't want to take the blame for.


 I have nice boobs, pretty legs, round hips.  Lay the fur on your back down.  Please don't make me tell you to go screw yourself.


----------



## musicman

Joz said:
			
		

> I have nice boobs, pretty legs, round hips.  .





I will wholeheartedly vouch for that, my friends!


----------



## dmp

Joz said:
			
		

> But the size should not subtract from that fact.



It only subtracts if the breasts are near non-existant, or too big.



> Please on't make me tell you to go screw yourself.



Talk about fur-raised...geesh...women are nearly impossible to maintain rational discussion without resorting to 'threats' ....



> Women Lack 'Natural Ability' In Some Fields...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Oh, hey...
A nice conversation about nice body parts is gettin ugly....
Let's all back up to the nice stuff again, shall we?


----------



## Joz

-=d=- said:
			
		

> It only subtracts if the breasts are near non-existant, or too big.


 That is your opinion.  Boob size shouldn't matter any more than penis size, if they/it gets the job done.



> Talk about fur-raised...geesh...women are nearly impossible to maintain rational discussion without resorting to 'threats' ....


We were having a rational, fun discussion, with a little seriousness thrown in.  I'm not the one who got their panties in a bunch and said I resented things that were being said.


----------



## Joz

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> because I don't have a line the whole fricken front of me is hairy.


Ooooohhhhhhh, I like hair.  How about the backside?


----------



## dmp

Joz said:
			
		

> That is your opinion.  Boob size shouldn't matter any more than penis size, if they/it gets the job done.



'shouldn't'.  Wouldn't. Couldn't.  It's not my job here to explain WHY human behaviour is what it is...but breast size = femininity...that's human nature.  Where no breasts exist, one must compensate in an attempt to 'make up the difference'.  That goes for penis size as well.   The entire point of this discussion is "For some women, having small breasts does NOT 'get the job done'.  Further, "For some women, (most?) having average-to-large sized, and shapely breasts improves their feelings of sexiness, or femininity."




			
				Joz said:
			
		

> We were having a rational, fun discussion, with a little seriousness thrown in.  I'm not the one who got their panties in a bunch and said I resented things that were being said.



Nothing was 'said' - as we are 'reading'....Your panties became bunched when you read the word 'resent'...You focused too much on that word, and missed the point of my reply.   "Don't MAKE me tell you to go screw yourself" is far from 'rational'.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Joz said:
			
		

> Ooooohhhhhhh, I like hair.  How about the backside?



 :shocked: Hairy butt???
Eeeeewww!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Joz said:
			
		

> Ooooohhhhhhh, I like hair.  How about the backside?



Yeah, that's hairy too.  Just not the back, only the backside.


----------



## Joz

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...one must compensate in an attempt to 'make up the difference'.  That goes for penis size as well.


So, is that why you choose the sports cars you do?





> The entire point of this discussion is "For some women, having small breasts does NOT 'get the job done'.  Further, "For some women, (most?) having average-to-large sized, and shapely breasts improves their feelings of sexiness, or femininity."


We were not discussing whether breast size 'got the job done'.  We were discussing what the men involved  tho't nice' boobs were.  And, what effect other's opinions of breast size had on a woman's esteem.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Joz said:
			
		

> So, is that why you choose the sports cars you do?We were not discussing whether breast size 'got the job done'.  We were discussing what the men involved  tho't nice' boobs were.  And, what effect other's opinions of breast size had on a woman's esteem.


"Nice" bewbs vary from man to man....
there, end of discussion.


----------



## Joz

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's hairy too.  Just not the back, only the backside.


Woo Hoo!  Do we get a picture?


----------



## dmp

Joz said:
			
		

> So, is that why you choose the sports cars you do?We were not discussing whether breast size 'got the job done'.  We were discussing what the men involved  tho't nice' boobs were.  And, what effect other's opinions of breast size had on a woman's esteem.




If you mean I drive a 'small' car to compensate for my 'huge' penis - then yes.
...

But YOU brought up the whole 'gets the job done' issue...gats...re-read with a focus on 'context', Joz.  Really.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> If you mean I drive a 'small' car to compensate for my 'huge' penis - then yes.


Good turn-around


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Good turn-around






That's all it CAN be - cuz...Guys drive big fast muscle-cars and huge 4x4s to compensate for small wangs...I drive a "CHICK CAR" - thus, I may be driving said car as compensation due to my massive schlong.  Right?


----------



## 5stringJeff

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Good turn-around



Agreed... well done!


----------



## 5stringJeff

-=d=- said:
			
		

> That's all it CAN be - cuz...Guys drive big fast muscle-cars and huge 4x4s to compensate for small wangs...I drive a "CHICK CAR" - thus, I may be driving said car as compensation due to my massive schlong.  Right?



An RX-8 is a chick car?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> An RX-8 is a chick car?


Uh oh


----------



## dmp

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> An RX-8 is a chick car?




In the muscle-car world - yes..but I was specifically referring to my Miata.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> In the muscle-car world - yes..but I was specifically referring to my Miata.


Wheew....It even has a chick-ish name.
M-I-A-T-A!


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Wheew....It even has a chick-ish name.
> M-I-A-T-A!




IIRC, it's derived from a German word meaning 'reward' - sort of.  



> Rod Bymaster, Mazda's head of product planning and marketing for the Miata project back in the early days, claims his "biggest contribution to the project was to have found the word Miata in Webster's Dictionary, which is defined as "reward in Old High German."
> 
> There is definitely truth to this. Glenna R. Rhodes of Medford, Oregon sent in the following:
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply to our question about the meaning of the word Miata.  Ironically, my co-workers didn't ask me until they had sent the message because I (as a Miata owner since 1990 and a reference librarian) had already researched that question and had the answer.  So it is my turn to share with you:
> 
> If you look up the word "meed" in the Oxford English Dictionary and the Comprehensive Etymological Dictionary of the English Language you will find that "miata" is another word for this term and they both can mean "reward". "Meed" is an obsolete German word.  So this is verification of the meaning but not verification that this is what Mazda intended the name to mean. Maybe they simply liked the sound - just as I like the sound of my car!
> 
> Thanks for help!
> 
> Glenna R. Rhodes
> Jackson County Library
> Medford, Oregon
> 
> Bob Hall, the acknowledged "Father of the Miata" also confirms this explanation.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> IIRC, it's derived from a German word meaning 'reward' - sort of.


Hey I just think it sounds kinda girly, that's all.


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Hey I just think it sounds kinda girly, that's all.




I can't argue that. 

Meee-ah-tah.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> I can't argue that.
> 
> Meee-ah-tah.


I guess it's better than driving a civic...


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I guess it's better than driving a civic...



...or a mustang.  or a new GTO....and it's more FUN than an RX8 even. (sigh).


----------



## no1tovote4

Joz said:
			
		

> Woo Hoo!  Do we get a picture?




Have never had a picture taken of that...

I am usually the one holding the camera.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-=d=- said:
			
		

> ...or a mustang.  or a new GTO....and it's more FUN than an RX8 even. (sigh).


Hey my wife has a cadi....
Wonder what that means?


----------



## 5stringJeff

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I guess it's better than driving a civic...



Or a Dodge Neon!


----------



## no1tovote4

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Or a Dodge Neon!




The Neon is better than an Escort.


----------

